# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Shkenca apo Feja?

## prizrenasi_30

Ne kete teme ne pergjigjet e meposhtme do te argumentoj se shkenca apo shkencetaret i sqarojne gjerat me qarte e qe kuptohen me lehte nga njerezit kurse feja ja mjegullon gjerat njerezve dhe i ben te besojne se vetem profeti ka qene njeri i menqur dhe se ne te tjeret jemi injorante!

Ne shume raste ne fene islame p.sh. kerkohet nga besimtaret qe te mos bejne shume pyetje se pse ka thene Muhamedi ashtu apo keshtu dhe te mos e perdorin logjiken per ti studiuar hadithet pra vetem ti besojne gjerat ashtu sic jane shkruar dhe bile te dhe biles ti dergojne urime e lavderime pejgamberit Muhamed!

Pozita më e dëmshme e të fjeturit, ajo në stomak

Fjetja në stomak mundet të shkaktojë degjenerimin e shpinës, porositin ekspertët nga universiteti Seint Luis i Shteteve të Bashkuara.
Mjeku Adam Tanase, nga ky universitet, thekson: Kurrë mos flini në stomak. 
Është befasuese se si shumica e njerëzve nuk e kuptojnë se sa e dëmshme është kjo për shëndetin. 
Pos se e shkatërron shpinën, një mënyrë e tillë e fjetjes e ul edhe shtypjen e gjakut.
Nëse nuk besoni, provoni të ecni me kokën kthyer në njërën anë. 
Shumë shpejt do të ndjeni dhimbje në kraharor dhe qafë. 
Trupi nuk e dëshiron një pozitë të tillë, e po ashtu nuk e dëshiron edhe kur jemi të kthyer me fytyrën teposhtë. 
Kthimi i kokës dhe qafës në pozitë të tillë, madje edhe për vetëm disa minuta, tendos ligamentet dhe muskujt rreth shpinës. 
Nëse në pozitë të tillë flini çdo natë, presioni në nyja dhe nerva do të rritet përderisa degjenerimi i shpinës zhvillohet me të madhe.
Mjeku Tanase porosit të gjithë atë që e kanë shprehi pozitën e tillë të të fjeturit që ta ndryshojnë sa më shpejt para se të jetë vonë.

Gjumi apo shtrirja permbysh eshte diçka e papelqyer dhe e urryer nga Allahu i Madheruar, siç ka ardhur ne hadith te sakte ku thuhet: "Tahfe iben Kajs el Gafari thote: 
"Nderkohe qe isha i shtrire permbys ne xhami prej magjise, nje burre me preku me kemben e tij dhe me tha: 
"Kete lloj shtrirje Allahu e urren!"
Ngrita koken, dhe pashe se ai ishte i Derguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selem)."

Ka edhe shume hadithe tjera si p.sh. hadithi ku thuhet se njeriu nuk ben me ngrene me doren e majte sepse ashtu han Shejtani, pra ne kete menyre nuk shpjegohet arsyeja se pse eshte keq te behet nje veprim i tille por ju mjegullohet njerezve gjykimi, kur p.sh. eshte shume e thjeshte qe me doren e majte pastrohemi nga ndyresite dhe ne kete rast aty mund te ngelin bakterie te ndryshme te rrezikshme per shendetin prandaj preferohet qe gjate ngrenies te perdoret me shume dora e djahte.

Kur te kem kohe dhe mundesi do te sjell edhe shembuj tjere qe e vertetojne qe sheknca i shpjegon gjerat ne menyre me te qarte se feja.

----------


## thirsty

> Kur te kem kohe dhe mundesi do te sjell edhe shembuj tjere qe e vertetojne qe sheknca i shpjegon gjerat ne menyre me te qarte se feja.


sigurisht shkenca i shpjegon ne menyre me te qarte

ne librat fetar fjalet kane shume kuptime dhe nuk mund te shkruajn ne detaj

fjetja me stomak/permbys eshte dicka qe nuk ka nevoje per libra fetar apo shkencetaret per ta kuptuar kjo lloj fjetje te ben keq, po te perdoresh trurin ajo kuptohet edhe pa shjegimin e ketyre dyjave

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> sigurisht shkenca i shpjegon ne menyre me te qarte
> 
> ne librat fetar fjalet kane shume kuptime dhe nuk mund te shkruajn ne detaj
> 
> fjetja me stomak/permbys eshte dicka qe nuk ka nevoje per libra fetar apo shkencetaret per ta kuptuar kjo lloj fjetje te ben keq, po te perdoresh trurin ajo kuptohet edhe pa shjegimin e ketyre dyjave


pikerisht per kete e kam fjalen une "te perdoresh trurin" kete e ndalon feja islame!

p.sh. thuhet se muhamedi ka udhetuar ne qiell nga tempulli i shenjte ne jerusalem dhe atje e ka takuar zotin, tani po e pyeti ndonje imam: si apo me cfare mjeti ka udhetuar? te thote "allahu e di me se miri" dhe mos bej pyetje shume sepse keshtu te nxit shejtani!

----------


## chino

> pikerisht per kete e kam fjalen une "te perdoresh trurin" kete e ndalon feja islame!
> 
> p.sh. thuhet se muhamedi ka udhetuar ne qiell nga tempulli i shenjte ne jerusalem dhe atje e ka takuar zotin, tani po e pyeti ndonje imam: si apo me cfare mjeti ka udhetuar? te thote "allahu e di me se miri" dhe mos bej pyetje shume sepse keshtu te nxit shejtani!


Arsyetim shume i drejte. 
Nganjehere kur mendoj mbi fene islame, habitem sic nuk jam habitur kurre, se si ka mundur te ekszistoje kjo fe kaq gjate. Ka shume faktore per kete gje, por nganjehere mendoj se ashtu si dallojne racat apo kombet nga fizionomia, dallojne ndoshta edhe per nga efikasiteti i trurit, shkathtesia intelektuale. Ka tru, te cilin thjesht s'e pengon t'ia japesh kete pergjegje, s'i mungon asgje tek kjo pergjegje. 

Si aziatet per shembull qe jane me te shkurter pernga shtati, ndoshta arabet jane me te shkurter pernga truri. 
As neandertalet nuk kishin besu 1400 vjet ne keso brockulla.

----------


## thirsty

> pikerisht per kete e kam fjalen une "te perdoresh trurin" kete e ndalon feja islame!
> 
> p.sh. thuhet se muhamedi ka udhetuar ne qiell nga tempulli i shenjte ne jerusalem dhe atje e ka takuar zotin, tani po e pyeti ndonje imam: si apo me cfare mjeti ka udhetuar? te thote "allahu e di me se miri" dhe mos bej pyetje shume sepse keshtu te nxit shejtani!


ka udhetime trupore por ka edhe mendore, per cilen behet fjala ketu? neqoftese nuk esthe e dhene/thene mesiguri eshte mendore  :shkelje syri: 

besoj se je gabim kur thote feja islame te ndalon te perdoresh trurin
biles fet te bejn te mendosh
Ndryshimi: Biles bota Arabe/Myslimane ka qene e pasur...dhe kur e them kete nuk e kam fjalen per florinj/diamand/argjend....




> Arsyetim shume i drejte. 
> Nganjehere kur mendoj mbi fene islame, habitem sic nuk jam habitur kurre, se si ka mundur te ekszistoje kjo fe kaq gjate. Ka shume faktore per kete gje, por nganjehere mendoj se ashtu si dallojne racat apo kombet nga fizionomia, dallojne ndoshta edhe per nga efikasiteti i trurit, shkathtesia intelektuale. Ka tru, te cilin thjesht s'e pengon t'ia japesh kete pergjegje, s'i mungon asgje tek kjo pergjegje. 
> 
> Si aziatet per shembull qe jane me te shkurter pernga shtati, ndoshta arabet jane me te shkurter pernga truri. 
> As neandertalet nuk kishin besu 1400 vjet ne keso brockulla.


"allahu e di me se miri" kjo i pershtatet edhe krishtereve

----------


## chino

> "allahu e di me se miri" kjo i pershtatet edhe krishtereve


Absolutisht, kjo eshte e vetekuptimte.

Jo vec kjo, por te gjitha mendimet kritikuese qe i flasim per njeren nga fete, ne shumicen e rasteve vlejne edhe per dy fete tjera. Shembull: Kur kritikohet Kurani me argumentin se permban fjali te dhunshme, ofenduese, nencmuese ndaj jobesimtareve (jomuslimaneve), njeherit kritikohet cdo liber tjeter qe permban keso fjali, pra edhe Bibla, edhe Tora, cdo liber tjeter "i shenjte". Ose kur nje njeri qe e kupton shkencen i thote nje muslimani "deshmo se Allahu eshte Zoti" ky njeri njeherit i thote (terthorazi) edhe te krishterit "deshmo se Hyji eshte Zoti". 

Myslimanet kete gje nuk e kuptojne cdo here. Po e pyete "deshmo se Allahu eshte Zoti" mendojne se je kryqezator apo cfare di une. Ne fakt me kete pyetje ti shkencerisht ke paralizuar cdo fe (te triat qe i kemi ne shqiptaret).

----------


## thirsty

> Absolutisht, kjo eshte e vetekuptimte.


e di e di, thash ti heq pak barren fese myslimane sepse ne kete forum me sa shikoj une eshte me pre se fete e tjera 




> njeherit kritikohet cdo liber tjeter qe permban keso fjali, pra edhe Bibla, edhe Tora, *cdo liber tjeter "i shenjte"*


Fete Abrahamike(?) po, per te tjerat nuk e di..si ato qe jane ne azine lindore dhe ate jugore


nejse.

----------


## chino

> e di e di, thash ti heq pak barren fese myslimane sepse ne kete forum me sa shikoj une eshte me pre se fete e tjera


Nese eshte, eshte per shume arsye te kuptueshme, te drejta. Arsyeja e pare eshte se kjo fe ka numrin me te madh te besimtareve te saj, keshtu qe lindin me shume biseda ne mes te atyre qe cmojne shkencen mbi fene dhe muslimaneve sesa ne mes te pareve dhe te krishtereve. Arsye tjeter eshte se kjo fe ka numrin me te madh te besimtareve formale ne troje shqiptare dhe si pasoje mirevajtja e saj eshte ceshtje me prioritare sesa mirevajtja e nje feje me numer te vogel te pjesetareve. Arsye tjeter eshte se shumica e "kombatanteve" te islamit - si per shembull une - jemi muslimane. Pra e njohim fene islame me mire, te keqiat e saja me konkretisht. 

Por ne perdorim analog te mendimeve tona ne rastet e feve tjera, shihet se nuk behet fjale per kampanje kunder islamit, por kunder feve qe kane dukurite me negative ne shoqeri. Per kete gje feja islame sot per sot prin. 




> Fete Abrahamike(?) po, per te tjerat nuk e di..si ato qe jane ne azine lindore dhe ate jugore
> 
> 
> nejse.


Thashe cdo liber i tjeter i mundshem i shenjte. Me duhet te perdor keso shprehje te gjera qe te mos pervertohet tema, per shembull te mos vije ndonje musliman sunit e te me thote ti je kryqazator i deshmitareve te jehovas apo kryqezator i bektashizmit. Per kete arsye per t'i perfshire te gjitha religjionet e botes thashe "cdo liber tjeter te shenjte". 

Shqip: Per te treguar se s'me rruhet per asnjeren prej tyre.

----------


## thirsty

> Nese eshte, eshte per shume arsye te kuptueshme, te drejta. Arsyeja e pare eshte se kjo fe ka numrin me te madh te besimtareve te saj, keshtu qe lindin me shume biseda ne mes te atyre qe cmojne shkencen mbi fene dhe muslimaneve sesa ne mes te pareve dhe te krishtereve. Arsye tjeter eshte se kjo fe ka numrin me te madh te besimtareve formale ne troje shqiptare dhe si pasoje mirevajtja e saj eshte ceshtje me prioritare sesa mirevajtja e nje feje me numer te vogel te pjesetareve. Arsye tjeter eshte se shumica e "kombatanteve" te islamit - si per shembull une - jemi muslimane. Pra e njohim fene islame me mire, te keqiat e saja me konkretisht. 
> 
> Por ne perdorim analog te mendimeve tona ne rastet e feve tjera, shihet se nuk behet fjale per kampanje kunder islamit, por kunder feve qe kane dukurite me negative ne shoqeri. Per kete gje feja islame sot per sot prin.


eh? Numrat jashte ketij forumi nuk quhen, cfare hyn ne ekuacion eshte sasia e atyre qe jane te kushtur mbase fes 



> Thashe cdo liber i tjeter i mundshem i shenjte. Me duhet te perdor keso shprehje te gjera qe te mos pervertohet tema, per shembull te mos vije ndonje musliman sunit e te me thote ti je kryqazator i deshmitareve te jehovas apo kryqezator i bektashizmit. Per kete arsye per t'i perfshire te gjitha religjionet e botes thashe "cdo liber tjeter te shenjte".


atehere fol vetem per tre fet
Kur flet per trungun atehere degat jane te perfshira sepse jane pjese e trungut. ne kete rast keta deshmitaret e jehoves jane pjese e krishterimit

----------


## Kandy*

> Ne kete teme ne pergjigjet e meposhtme do te argumentoj se shkenca apo shkencetaret i sqarojne gjerat me qarte e qe kuptohen me lehte nga njerezit kurse feja ja mjegullon gjerat njerezve dhe i ben te besojne se vetem profeti ka qene njeri i menqur dhe se ne te tjeret jemi injorante!
> 
> Ne shume raste ne fene islame p.sh. kerkohet nga besimtaret qe te mos bejne shume pyetje se pse ka thene Muhamedi ashtu apo keshtu dhe te mos e perdorin logjiken per ti studiuar hadithet pra vetem ti besojne gjerat ashtu sic jane shkruar dhe bile te dhe biles ti dergojne urime e lavderime pejgamberit Muhamed!


Seshte e vertete qe ne Islam ndalohen pyetjet, te vetemet pyetje qe ndalohen jane ato qe kerkojne tua peshkruash Zotin. 
Feja nuk i sqaron teresisht gjerat, por sinjalizon ne to, me qellim qe njeriu te studioje rreth tyre. Se pastaj jeta nuk do te ishte atraktive dhe do te behej monotone. Cfare do tbenin njerezit pastaj? Vete fjala e pare qe erdhi ne Kuran: LEXO, tregon se kemi shume gjera qe duhet mesojme e studiojme per Universin.

----------


## chino

> eh? Numrat jashte ketij forumi nuk quhen,


Nuk te kuptoj ketu. 




> cfare hyn ne ekuacion eshte sasia e atyre qe jane te kushtur mbase fes


Po mire de, prape se prape nder shqiptaret ka me shume prej muslimaneve qe jane te kushtuar pas fesse sesa prej pjesetareve te feve tjera. 




> atehere fol vetem per tre fet
> Kur flet per trungun atehere degat jane te perfshira sepse jane pjese e trungut. ne kete rast keta deshmitaret e jehoves jane pjese e krishterimit


Jane pjese e krishterimit vetem sipas definiciont tend dhe t'imit. Por jo sipas definicionit te Krishterimit. E njejta vlen per relacionin bektashi - islam.




> Seshte e vertete qe ne Islam ndalohen pyetjet, te vetemet pyetje qe ndalohen jane ato qe kerkojne tua peshkruash Zotin.


E ka dhene shembullin qe tregon se ndalohen pyetjet, lexo me lart. 




> Feja nuk i sqaron teresisht gjerat, por sinjalizon ne to, me qellim qe njeriu te studioje rreth tyre.


Sinjalizimi ne gjera pa i sqaruar mire, ne shkence quhet deshtim. Kur e pershkruan krijimin e njerezimit nga vec dy njerez (Eva, Adami), por nuk jep shpjegim se si nga dy njerez doli edhe zezaku, edhe skandinavezi, edhe eskimezi, edhe kinezi, edhe shqiptari, tregon se prej logjikes te ka mbetur vec nje pjese e vogel qe s'ia vlen per t'u cekur. 

Kur lexoj Kuranin dhe i shoh sinjalizimet e tija, me kujtohen ata magjypet qe i kisha ne shkolle fillore qe kishin problem me gjuhen shqipe dhe kur pyeteshin dicka mbi sintaksen shqipe, pergjigjeshin siperfaqesisht per te kamufluar mosdijen e tyre. 




> Se pastaj jeta nuk do te ishte atraktive dhe do te behej monotone.


Kur do te behej jeta monotone? Sikur te kishte shpjeguar Kurani te verteten? Hm. Po pse atehere Kurani thote per vete "une tregoj te verteten"? Kjo deshmon se Kurani do, por s'mundet. Tenton, por deshton. Njejte si ai magjupi ne klasen time ne shkollen fillore. 




> Cfare do tbenin njerezit pastaj?


Shume gjera: 
1. Do te kishin dituri per krijuesin dhe do ta nderonin ashtu sic e meriton. 
2. Nuk do te ishin te detyruar te cmojne figurat e Kuranit, te cilat pernga brendia nuk paraqesin asnje epersi ndaj figurave perrallore.
3. Do te nderprenin vrasjet ne emer te fese/feve/nenfeve, sepse do ishte sqaruar e verteta. 

Pak te duket? 




> Vete fjala e pare qe erdhi ne Kuran: LEXO, tregon se kemi shume gjera qe duhet mesojme e studiojme per Universin.


Erdhi fjala "lexo", por nuk u tha se cfare duhet te lexohet. A duhet te lexohet Gjergj Fishta? Leke Dukagjini? Arthur Schopenhauer? Alfred Moisiu, Ismail Kadare? E njerez tjere qe ta praptojne Islamin (dhe cdo fe tjeter) me dy kapituj te librave te tyre. 

Nese thua "po, duhet te lexohen edhe keta", te pyes: "a eshte edhe e lejuar t'ju bindesh ketyre shkrimtareve?" Nese thua "Jo, s'eshte e lejuar", te pyes: "Atehere cfare vlere paska fjala "lexo" ne Kuran?" 

Lexo por mos u bind? 

A mund te japesh keso urdheri pa qene budalle i pashembull? 

Ikni neper shpella se ju ha ujku...

----------


## Kandy*

Ju keni problem me kuptimin e drejte te termeve.
Nese atij i ka thene nje imam qe nuk e di me cfare ka udhetuar Muhammedi a.s. prej Mesxhid-ul Haramit ne Mesxhidul Aksa, dhe prej aty ne Qiellin e dunjase, nuk do te thote qe s'ben me bo pyetje. 
Ti mundesh me m'bo pyetje shlire, por pergjigja ime eshte thjesht: Nuk e di.
Eshte e njeta gje sikur te te pyes ty se ku e ke shpirtin, sigurisht do te thuash nuk e di vendndodhjen e tij ne mua, por kjo nuk nenkupton qe nuk duhet te te pyes dikush. 

Sinjalizimi nuk quhet deshtim ne shkence, sepse edhe ajo vete konsideron shume gjera te verteta edhepse nuk jane te faktuara, si puna e evolucionit. Mund te thuash qe mbetet teori deri ne nje afat te zberthimit, por jo deshtim (sipas shkences gjithmone).

Thashe qe jeta do te behej monotone po te na servirje cdo gje e gatshme ne tavoline, e jo po te na tregohej e verteta.

Nuk eshte e vertete qe me zbulimin e tyre do ta besonin te gjithe Zotin drejt. Shembuj ke sa te duash nga historia. Si hebrenjte kur i shpetoi Zoti permes carjes se detit dhe sapo kaluan detin i kerkuan Musait t'ua ndertoi nje zot sikurse te egjiptianeve, sepse ata nuk besojne pa e pare!!!
Kur verbohen syte e zemres dhe te mendjes, kot eshte te paraqisesh mrekulli ne syte e ballit.

----------


## thirsty

> Jane pjese e krishterimit vetem sipas definiciont tend dhe t'imit.* Por jo sipas definicionit te Krishterimit*. E njejta vlen per relacionin bektashi - islam.


Hera e pare qe e degjoj kete. Ke prova?




> E ka dhene shembullin qe tregon se ndalohen pyetjet, lexo me lart.


Cfare shembulli ishte ai? Ke ndonje citim te quranit?





> Sinjalizimi ne gjera pa i sqaruar mire, ne shkence quhet deshtim.


Kurani nuk mund te shruaj gjithcka me hollesi...dhe nuk ka perse te shkruhej, nuk eshte liber shkencetar...eshte liber mbi gjithcka...



> Kur e pershkruan krijimin e njerezimit nga vec dy njerez (Eva, Adami), por nuk jep shpjegim se si nga dy njerez doli edhe zezaku, edhe skandinavezi, edhe eskimezi, edhe kinezi, edhe shqiptari, tregon se prej logjikes te ka mbetur vec nje pjese e vogel qe s'ia vlen per t'u cekur.


Pershtatja e ambientit e ndryshon  pamjen e njeriut. Ne evolucion, nga sa "primitive" erdhi njeriu? 






> Erdhi fjala "lexo", por nuk u tha se cfare duhet te lexohet. A duhet te lexohet Gjergj Fishta? Leke Dukagjini? Arthur Schopenhauer? Alfred Moisiu, Ismail Kadare? E njerez tjere qe ta praptojne Islamin (dhe cdo fe tjeter) me dy kapituj te librave te tyre. 
> 
> Nese thua "po, duhet te lexohen edhe keta", te pyes: "a eshte edhe e lejuar t'ju bindesh ketyre shkrimtareve?" Nese thua "Jo, s'eshte e lejuar", te pyes: "Atehere cfare vlere paska fjala "lexo" ne Kuran?"


Keto lloj pyetjesh jane qesharake, edhe une me perpara kesoj pyetjesh beja por keto jane pyetje qe nje femije mund te bej

Lexo mund te ket shume kuptime dhe eshte mbi gjithkush dhe me gjithcka...nuk duhet te jet vetem nje liber/libra...ti nuk mund te presesh nje list me emra nga kurani ose librat e tjera fetar

----------


## chino

> Hera e pare qe e degjoj kete. Ke prova?


Pasi qe e degjove, ne kete teme edhe mund ta lexosh: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...ghlight=jehova

Mos harro te pergjigjesh pyetjet e mia: 




> Nuk te kuptoj ketu.





> Cfare shembulli ishte ai? Ke ndonje citim te quranit?


Per kete shembull behej fjale:




> p.sh. thuhet se muhamedi ka udhetuar ne qiell nga tempulli i shenjte ne jerusalem dhe atje e ka takuar zotin, tani po e pyeti ndonje imam: si apo me cfare mjeti ka udhetuar? te thote "allahu e di me se miri" dhe mos bej pyetje shume sepse keshtu te nxit shejtani!





> Kurani nuk mund te shruaj gjithcka me hollesi...


E di, edhe une e thashe kete. 
Sepse eshte liber shkencerisht i gjymte. 
Sikur ai magjypi qe tenton ta shpjegoje sintaksen e gjuhes shqipe qe e shpjegon ne menyre siperfaqesore, kamufluese. 




> dhe nuk ka perse te shkruhej, nuk eshte liber shkencetar...


Nuk ka nevoje te jete liber shkencor. 
So te mjaftonte sikur te mesonte te verteten. 




> eshte liber mbi gjithcka...


Eshte liber per te tapetuar WC-ne me te. 




> Pershtatja e ambientit e ndryshon  pamjen e njeriut.


Kurani eshte kunder ketij mendimi. Kurani nuk njeh kete dukuri (mutacionet, pershtatjen ndaj ambientit)




> Ne evolucion, nga sa "primitive" erdhi njeriu?


Ku ta di une, mos jam "i gjithedishmi"? 
Ai qe e vetequan veten Zot do te duhej ta pergjigjte kete pyetje. Nuk kam nevoje te pergjegje une cdo pyetje ne menyre te detajuar dhe te pagabueshme per te deshmuar se Allahu nuk eshte Zot. E kunderta eshte e verteta. Allahu duhet te deshmoje zotesine e tij, per shembull gjithedishmerine. 

E qe nga dy njerez lindin edhe zezaket, edhe eskimezet, edhe shqiptaret, kush e thote kete gje, jo qe nuk eshte i gjithedishem, por as shkollen fillore nuk e ka te perfunduar me sukses.  




> Keto lloj pyetjesh jane qesharake, edhe une me perpara kesoj pyetjesh beja por keto jane pyetje qe nje femije mund te bej


Nese deshiron te te besoj sado pak, duhet te japesh nje pergjegje ne ato pyetje. Jo t'ia futesh si Allahu ne Kuran: "Blablabla jobesimtaret jane budallenje". Me keso gjera vec nencmim te intelektit arrin. Nese jane aq qeshrake, do te jete aq me lehte te pergjegjesh ndaj tyre. 




> Lexo mund te ket shume kuptime dhe eshte mbi gjithkush dhe me gjithcka...nuk duhet te jet vetem nje liber/libra...ti nuk mund te presesh nje list me emra nga kurani ose librat e tjera fetar


Mos anashkalo pyetjen, sepse e jep pershtypjen qe vuan ne legasteni (mosaftesi per lexim te sakte). A PERFSHIN URDHERI "LEXO" EDHE LEXIMIN E AUTOREVE QE REFUZOJNE ALLAHUN APO JO? A PERFSHIN KY URDHER EDHE MUNDESINE, TE DREJTEN E LEXUESIT PER T'JU BINDUR AUTOREVE ISLAMREFUZUES. 

Kjo ishte pyetja. Nese "s'e pe" as kesaj radhe, e di qe nuk je i afte per pergjegje ne te. Mosaftesia e pergjegjes se nje pyetjeje ne lidhje me fe, nenkuptom moskuptim per fene. Moskuptimi per fene eshte mosbindje ndaj fese. Mosbindja ndaj fese eshte mosbesim. Miresevjen ne klubin e kaurreve.

----------


## Marduk

> Chino te thash ca fjale ne vesh ,por si duket nuk i paske degjuar mire, nuk i behet kujt vone se cfar shkruan apo cfar mendon ti.....une ti shkrova ca karakteristika qe ti i posedon dhe se cfar jane personat te cilet i posedojne ata cilesi  
> 
> Kalofsh mire


Kerkujna s'ju behet vone cka shkruan dikush, por duhet me ju ba vone se cka ka ne te shkruarit dhe cfar kuptimesia ka aty dhe cfar kuptojna me nje mendim te nje individi, kurse ti s'e ke kuptu domethenien e Chinos dhe ketu ngaterrohesh me nje individ pabesimtar. Nje ashtu kuptojna gjejen tjeter se di me nje PaBesimtar kurr s'mundesh me u kan shok por vetem me Besimtart. Kurse Pabesimtart (Ateistet) lejne hapesir edhe per Besimtart qe te flasin me ta dhe kjo nuk i pengon nje Ateisti se cfar beson nje Individ tjeter, sepse s'i pengon asgje Ateistit nje Besimtar, kurse juve ju pengon me nejt me nje Ateist sepse Allahu thote: Vritit. E me kete kuptojna qe ti je i kufizuar ne mendjen tende dhe me kete e humb kuptimin te qenurit i lirshem...

A ne anen tjeter Allahu thote: Te gjithe jeni te barabart dhe ai ka Fejen e vet ti e ke Tende.

Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum Dobt.

Chino kqyre kur t'kcen naj krym tjeter tash thote s'e ki te drejten te jesh i lire. Ose Allahu ka me te denue lol

----------


## optimus.prime

[QUOTE=chino;3072068]Per kete shembull behej fjale:
E qe nga dy njerez lindin edhe zezaket, edhe eskimezet, edhe shqiptaret, kush e thote kete gje, jo qe nuk eshte i gjithedishem, por as shkollen fillore nuk e ka te perfunduar me sukses.[QUOTE]

E si pra nga majmunet apo qeniet tjera aq te ndryshme ne vet-vete kane lindur njerezit e ndryshem ne mes vete? Nese nje njeri i bardhe nuk mund te lind nga nje njeri i zi, si mundet qe nje njeri me çfaredo ngjyre lind nga nje qenje leshatoke, e zeze dhe morra-ngrenes?

Mos anashkalo pyetjen, sepse e jep pershtypjen qe vuan ne legasteni (mosaftesi per lexim te sakte). A PERFSHIN URDHERI "LEXO" EDHE LEXIMIN E AUTOREVE QE REFUZOJNE ALLAHUN APO JO? A PERFSHIN KY URDHER EDHE MUNDESINE, TE DREJTEN E LEXUESIT PER T'JU BINDUR AUTOREVE ISLAMREFUZUES. [QUOTE]

Urdheri "LEXO" qe eshte i pari i shpallur, do te thote lexo, meso e mos rri ne erresiren e injorances. Lexo dhe studio shkencen per ta rregulluar jeten, per ta argumentuar plotfuqishmerine e Krijuesit. Lexo gjithashtu edhe shkrimet e shenjta, dhe vertetoi ato permes shkences. 
Sa i perket atyre shkrimtareve qe i ke permendur, lexoi edhe ata, pse jo. 
"E vetmja dhurate qe mund te pranohet nga jobesimtari eshte dija, dituria". Nese jobesimtari me meson per shkencen e mirfillt, une e pranoj. Nese jobesimtari me meson shkrim-leximin, une e pranoj. Une nuk e pranoj nese jobesimtari tenton te me mesoj jobesimin e tij. 
Cili liber i Gjergj Fishtes eshte me i famshem? A eshte ai liber anti-fetar? 
Cili liber anti-fetar eshte me i famshem se librat fetar?

----------


## thirsty

> Pasi qe e degjove, ne kete teme edhe mund ta lexosh: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...ghlight=jehova


WTF? Te citosh kete forum ne kete situate(dhe ne shumicen e situatave) eshte e paperfillshme. As qe po e hap faqen...sill ndonje faqe tjeter qe vlen



> Mos harro te pergjigjesh pyetjet e mia:


Si kurani dhe keta librat e tjere fetar ne nje debat nuk mund ti pergjigjesh cdo fjalie/hollesie sepse behet debat teper i gjate. Keto hollesite e shumta e marrin perqendrim nga ceshtjet kryesore. 

Nejse, po e them edhe njehere ate qe thash me perpara. Edhe po te pergjigjesh dhe po te besh pyetje une kete pjese do e injoroj sepse eshte nje pjese e panevojitshme. 
Numri myslimaneve ne bot nuk hyn ne kete ekuacion, sepse jane numra te jashtem...cfare hyn ne ekuacion eshte sasia e njerezve te kushtuar ndaj fes qe ndodhen ne kete forum.......





> Per kete shembull behej fjale:


Cfare shembulli eshte ai? me te vertete e ke? haha
sill shembull me vler...





> E di, edhe une e thashe kete. 
> Sepse eshte liber shkencerisht i gjymte. 
> Sikur ai magjypi qe tenton ta shpjegoje sintaksen e gjuhes shqipe qe e shpjegon ne menyre siperfaqesore, kamufluese.


Nuk eshte nje liber Shkencor...eshte nje liber fetar...jane libra qe flasin vetem ne siperfaqe po te flisnin ne detaj dhe le te themi per nje sekond qe jane vertet librat e zotit atehere ku kane fund detajet e gjithesise? Sa i madh do ishte ky liber? kane fund detajet? e perfytyron si do te ishte jeta ashtu?


Keshtu sic eshte keta libra mendar ta ven mendjen ne pune dhe une ti japin hollesite ne dore sikur te ishte nje cope torte......eshte nje liber fetar qe shprehet ne menyre metaforike dhe kur ve trurin ne pune keto kane shume kuptime




> Nuk ka nevoje te jete liber shkencor. 
> So te mjaftonte sikur te mesonte te verteten.


No capish




> Kurani eshte kunder ketij mendimi. Kurani nuk njeh kete dukuri (mutacionet, pershtatjen ndaj ambientit)





> Kur e pershkruan krijimin e njerezimit nga vec dy njerez (Eva, Adami), por nuk jep shpjegim se si nga dy njerez doli edhe zezaku, edhe skandinavezi, edhe eskimezi, edhe kinezi, edhe shqiptari, tregon se prej logjikes te ka mbetur vec nje pjese e vogel qe s'ia vlen per t'u cekur.


 e njejta gje si me larte

Nuk mund te japi shpjegim mbi gjithcka....zezaku nga Sham (apo jo?)






> Ku ta di une, mos jam "i gjithedishmi"?


oh, po ti ke shkencen apo jo? atehere duhet te kesh detaje mbi "kerkimet" qe jane bere? 




> Ai qe e vetequan veten Zot do te duhej ta pergjigjte kete pyetje. Nuk kam nevoje te pergjegje une cdo pyetje ne menyre te detajuar dhe te pagabueshme per te deshmuar se Allahu nuk eshte Zot.


Me ate mendje fetaret nuk kane nevoje te pergjigjen cdo pyetjeje ne menyre te detajuar dhe te pagabueshme per te deshmuar se Zoti eshte Zot. 
Me ate mendje librat fetar nuk kane nevoje te shkruhen me hollesi per te deshmuar se jane veprat e Zotit. 




> E kunderta eshte e verteta. Allahu duhet te deshmoje zotesine e tij, per shembull gjithedishmerine.


E deshmon por nuk ka perse te shkruaj ne detaj




> E qe nga dy njerez lindin edhe zezaket, edhe eskimezet, edhe shqiptaret, kush e thote kete gje, jo qe nuk eshte i gjithedishem, por as shkollen fillore nuk e ka te perfunduar me sukses.


ME pak fjale, aq e besueshme sa shkenca apo jo? 
Keta paraardhesit e njerezve cfare ngjyre kishin? Nga Erdhen Shqiptaret apo x apo y apo z?
....





> Nese deshiron te te besoj sado pak, duhet te japesh nje pergjegje ne ato pyetje. Jo t'ia futesh si Allahu ne Kuran: "Blablabla jobesimtaret jane budallenje". Me keso gjera vec nencmim te intelektit arrin. Nese jane aq qeshrake, do te jete aq me lehte te pergjegjesh ndaj tyre.


Te besosh, mos te besosh une nuk dua ta di. 
Pyetje qesharake jane, edhe ti qesharak je me keto qe shkuran ketu




> Mos anashkalo pyetjen, sepse e jep pershtypjen qe vuan ne legasteni (mosaftesi per lexim te sakte). A PERFSHIN URDHERI "LEXO" EDHE LEXIMIN E AUTOREVE QE REFUZOJNE ALLAHUN APO JO? A PERFSHIN KY URDHER EDHE MUNDESINE, TE DREJTEN E LEXUESIT PER T'JU BINDUR AUTOREVE ISLAMREFUZUES. 
> 
> Kjo ishte pyetja. Nese "s'e pe" as kesaj radhe, e di qe nuk je i afte per pergjegje ne te. Mosaftesia e pergjegjes se nje pyetjeje ne lidhje me fe, nenkuptom moskuptim per fene. Moskuptimi per fene eshte mosbindje ndaj fese. Mosbindja ndaj fese eshte mosbesim. Miresevjen ne klubin e kaurreve.


Cfare pyetje? Si po e anashkaloj? cfare po shikoj ketu eshte se po llapatit kot per kot  :rrotullo syte: 


Lexo (vezhgim, kuptim...)perfshin gjithcka qe eshte e lexueshme, dhe gjithcka eshte e lexueshme
 pra kur kurani ose bibla thot lexo atehere lexo qofshin ato kundra apo pro
rruga qe zgjedh eshte kryesorja...good luck

eh? ka besime ne shkalle te ndryshme, besimi nuk varet plotesisht nga kuptimi
ka besim qorr

----------


## chino

> WTF? Te citosh kete forum ne kete situate(dhe ne shumicen e situatave) eshte e paperfillshme. As qe po e hap faqen...sill ndonje faqe tjeter qe vlen


Faqja qe solla mjafton per pohimin tim. 




> Si kurani dhe keta librat e tjere fetar ne nje debat nuk mund ti pergjigjesh cdo fjalie/hollesie sepse behet debat teper i gjate. Keto hollesite e shumta e marrin perqendrim nga ceshtjet kryesore.


Mire, atehere mer nje nga ceshtjet kryesore. Cilen te duash. 
Po nuk gjete ndonje, po e mar une. Ceshtje cenesore eshte pyetja, a eshte Allahu Zot? Une mohoj zotesine e tij. Allahu per mua nuk ka dallim as nga Zeusi e as nga Donald Duck. Cilat jane deshmite per zotesine e Allahut qe njeh ti? 




> Nejse, po e them edhe njehere ate qe thash me perpara. Edhe po te pergjigjesh dhe po te besh pyetje une kete pjese do e injoroj sepse eshte nje pjese e panevojitshme. 
> Numri myslimaneve ne bot nuk hyn ne kete ekuacion, sepse jane numra te jashtem...cfare hyn ne ekuacion eshte sasia e njerezve te kushtuar ndaj fes qe ndodhen ne kete forum.......


Mire, e marim pra parasysh numrin e ketyre qe thua. 
Cfare rezultatesh kemi tjera? 




> Cfare shembulli eshte ai? me te vertete e ke? haha
> sill shembull me vler...


Shembull qe tregon trutharesine qe mbjell feja islame. 




> Nuk eshte nje liber Shkencor


E the kete gje disa here. 
Ku eshte dallimi ne mes te nje libri shkencor dhe Kuranit? 




> ...eshte nje liber fetar...


Cfare e dallon librin fetar nga nje shkencor? 
Cfare e dallon librin fetar te Allahut nga libri fetar i ndonje feje tjeter? 




> jane libra qe flasin vetem ne siperfaqe po te flisnin ne detaj dhe le te themi per nje sekond qe jane vertet librat e zotit atehere ku kane fund detajet e gjithesise?


Nuk ka nevoje te tregoje te gjitha sekretet e gjithesise. Mjafton te tregoje nje te vertete qe ia vlen te quhet hyjnore. Te pakten te tregoj se eshte liber i shkruar nga nje instance qe i funksionon logjika. Te mos permbaj krime, nencmime, ofendime ndaj jobesimtareve. Te jep nje shpjegim te kuptueshem, se si eshte e mundur te lindin zezaket, eskimezet dhe shqiptaret nga dy njerez (Eva dhe Adami) pa pranuar mutacionet si pjese e teorise se evolucionit? Si eshte e mundur qe Zoti i madh te ndaloje alkoholin e mishin e derrit, por jo duhanin e hashashin, kur keto te fundit shkencerisht jane shume me te demshme sesa mishi i derrit dhe alkoholi ne mase. Per keso te verteta e kam fjalen. Per gjera rudimentare, per aso qe s'deshton askush ne to qe ka perfunduar me merite shkollen fillore. 




> Sa i madh do ishte ky liber?


Do te ishte aq i gjate sa i nevojiten nje te gjithedituri per t'ju dehsmuar njerezve zotesine e tij. Apo sa i nevojiten per ta ngritur veten mbi figurat tjera perrallore. 




> kane fund detajet?


S'kane fund detajet, por s'behet fjale per detaje. Behet fjale per sqarim te se vertetes, per detaje te nevojshme qe te kuptojne njerezit se ketu shkruan i gjithedishmi. Gjera qe s'i gjen ne Kuran. Je i ftuar t'i ofrosh, nese njeh te tilla. 




> e perfytyron si do te ishte jeta ashtu?


Po. 
Po ti?




> Keshtu sic eshte keta libra mendar ta ven mendjen ne pune dhe une ti japin hollesite ne dore sikur te ishte nje cope torte......eshte nje liber fetar qe shprehet ne menyre metaforike dhe kur ve trurin ne pune keto kane shume kuptime


Ke ndonje shembull konkret?
Qe te dime per cfare flasim.




> No capish


Ishte kjo shprehje ajo qe s'e kuptove:

_Nuk ka nevoje te jete liber shkencor.
So te mjaftonte sikur te mesonte te verteten._ 

Ne keto fjali desha te them se nuk ka nevoje te jete liber shkencor, me rendesi eshte te tregoje se eshte liber Zoti, e jo te permbaj 80 % elemente kriminale, urdheresa per krime lufte, tjerat perverzitete imorale. Pra te tregoje te verteten.  




> e njejta gje si me larte


Paraqitja si budalle nuk eshte argument. 

Ti the: "Pershtatja e ambientit e ndryshon pamjen e njeriut."
Une u pergjegja: "Kurani eshte kunder ketij mendimi. Kurani nuk njeh kete dukuri (mutacionet, pershtatjen ndaj ambientit)" 

Pra tregova se edhe ky mendim yti eshte kunder Kuranit. 




> Nuk mund te japi shpjegim mbi gjithcka....zezaku nga Sham (apo jo?)


Nuk po te pyes une ty, por Allahun. 
Gjymtesine e Kuranit. 




> oh, po ti ke shkencen apo jo? atehere duhet te kesh detaje mbi "kerkimet" qe jane bere?


Jo, nuk duhet te di asnje detaj.
Une mjafton te ulem ne karrige dhe te them pas cdo fjalie te Kuranit: "Ku jane provat?" DHe nese nuk ofrohen provat, une pa ditur asnje detaj te "kerkimeve" te derisotshme shkencore, kam fituar debatin. Shkencerisht po mendoj. SHkenca thote "Pohimet e padeshmuara jane hipoteza, perralla." Kur Kurani pohon se Allahu eshte Zoti dhe nuk ofron deshmi, Allahu shkencerisht eshte figure perrallore. 




> Me ate mendje fetaret nuk kane nevoje te pergjigjen cdo pyetjeje ne menyre te detajuar dhe te pagabueshme per te deshmuar se Zoti eshte Zot.


Duhet te pergjegjin pyetjet qenesore te fese se tyre.
Per shembull te sjellin deshmite per ate qe nuk ishte ndonje halucinacion i Muhamedit si pasoje e konsumimit te hashishit qe perjetoi, por ishte komunikimi i tij me Allahun, nga i cili buroi Kurani. Duhet te deshmoje se Allahu krijoi boten. Duhet te deshmoje se eksziton Ferri dhe Parasja. 

Perndryshe nese i besojme keto gjera, atehere duhet edhe t'i besojme te gjitha pohimet mbi te gjithe zoterat e derisotshem. Pra duhet te besojme edhe per zotesine e Zeusit, Heres apo "zoterave" tjere antike. 

Per kete asrye pyes: 
Cfare e dallon Allahun nga 

1. Zeusi, dhe
2. Donald Duck?

----------


## thirsty

> Faqja qe solla mjafton per pohimin tim.


[QUOTE]


> Chino eshte TR4P 
> 
> blah blah blah blah
> parapapapapa paapa parappapapapaapapapa


ky citim eshte me se e vertete dhe verteton qe ti je ***? ME fal dhe nuk eshte mire keshtu por si shembulll vlen sa ai qe eshte sjell ketu dhe si ajo faqja qe ke sjell ti.





> Mire, atehere mer nje nga ceshtjet kryesore. Cilen te duash. 
> Po nuk gjete ndonje, po e mar une. Ceshtje cenesore eshte pyetja, a eshte Allahu Zot? Une mohoj zotesine e tij. Allahu per mua nuk ka dallim as nga Zeusi e as nga Donald Duck. Cilat jane deshmite per zotesine e Allahut qe njeh ti?


Po Allahu eshte Zot

Allahu domethene Zot
Zot = Zot
A eshte njeshi njesh?
po, 1=1 

Cilat jane deshmite qe verteton Zoti nuk ekziston? 




> Mire, e marim pra parasysh numrin e ketyre qe thua. 
> Cfare rezultatesh kemi tjera?


E leme kete pjese? Nuk eshte e rendesishme. 





> Shembull qe tregon trutharesine qe mbjell feja islame.


ose te atij qe ka keqkuptuar ose qe e ka sjell kshu per sport





> E the kete gje disa here. 
> Ku eshte dallimi ne mes te nje libri shkencor dhe Kuranit?


Njeri eshte fetar, "fjala e zotit", hyjnor, besimin, shpirtin, shprehet ne menyre metaforike...

Tjetri eshte nje liber qe flet per nje tem ose per shume  tema, detajet ne kete liber varen nga njohuria e shkrimtarit/shkencetarit (ose me teper se nje neqoftese ndodhen 2 ose me shume autora) dhe se per ke grup njerezish eshte shkruajtur ky liber




> Cfare e dallon librin fetar nga nje shkencor? 
> Cfare e dallon librin fetar te Allahut nga libri fetar i ndonje feje tjeter?


Shiko me lart? 
Zot i ndryshem? Zotera te ndryshme? Z




> Nuk ka nevoje te tregoje te gjitha sekretet e gjithesise. Mjafton te tregoje nje te vertete qe ia vlen te quhet hyjnore. Te pakten te tregoj se eshte liber i shkruar nga nje instance qe i funksionon logjika. Te mos permbaj krime, nencmime, ofendime ndaj jobesimtareve. Te jep nje shpjegim te kuptueshem, se si eshte e mundur te lindin zezaket, eskimezet dhe shqiptaret nga dy njerez (Eva dhe Adami) pa pranuar mutacionet si pjese e teorise se evolucionit? Si eshte e mundur qe Zoti i madh te ndaloje alkoholin e mishin e derrit, por jo duhanin e hashashin, kur keto te fundit shkencerisht jane shume me te demshme sesa mishi i derrit dhe alkoholi ne mase. Per keso te verteta e kam fjalen. Per gjera rudimentare, per aso qe s'deshton askush ne to qe ka perfunduar me merite shkollen fillore.


Perse Zoti mori jeten e nje foshnje dhe jo te nje plaku 100 vjecar? Perse keshtu perse ashtu...eh? 
duhani dhe hashashi jane te mira
Duhani eshte keq kur pin shume por nje cigaret sot nje mot nuk te ben keq
hashashi te ben mire  :ngerdheshje:  




> Do te ishte aq i gjate sa i nevojiten nje te gjithedituri per t'ju dehsmuar njerezve zotesine e tij. Apo sa i nevojiten per ta ngritur veten mbi figurat tjera perrallore.


Kur u jep mesuesja nxenesve deturat, nuk u jep edhe pergjigjjen sepse nuk do quhej detyre atehere apo jo? Kur jep detyrat atehere te ven trurin ne pune. 
Ku e ke proven?




> S'kane fund detajet, por s'behet fjale per detaje. Behet fjale per sqarim te se vertetes, per detaje te nevojshme qe te kuptojne njerezit se ketu shkruan i gjithedishmi. Gjera qe s'i gjen ne Kuran. Je i ftuar t'i ofrosh, nese njeh te tilla.


Sepse foli ne gjuhen e asaj kohe?  :ngerdheshje:  nuk ka nevoje per sqarime
Ku e ke proven?
http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Quran/Science/scientists.html



> Po. 
> Po ti?


Po. Shprehu i pari




> Ke ndonje shembull konkret?
> Qe te dime per cfare flasim.


E ke lexuar ndonjehere biblen apo kuranin?
Ku e ke proven?



> Ne keto fjali desha te them se nuk ka nevoje te jete liber shkencor, me rendesi eshte te tregoje se eshte liber Zoti, e jo te permbaj 80 % elemente kriminale, urdheresa per krime lufte, tjerat perverzitete imorale. Pra te tregoje te verteten.


oh? E nga e nxore kete numer ti? 
Ku e ke proven?




> Nuk po te pyes une ty, por Allahun.


lol?






> Jo, nuk duhet te di asnje detaj.
> Une mjafton te ulem ne karrige dhe te them pas cdo fjalie te Kuranit: "Ku jane provat?" DHe nese nuk ofrohen provat, une pa ditur asnje detaj te "kerkimeve" te derisotshme shkencore, kam fituar debatin. Shkencerisht po mendoj. SHkenca thote "Pohimet e padeshmuara jane hipoteza, perralla." Kur Kurani pohon se Allahu eshte Zoti dhe nuk ofron deshmi, Allahu shkencerisht eshte figure perrallore.


Pra Kurani te sjelli prova, ti te mos sjellesh....une jam injorant mbi kuranin dhe librat fetar...po ti je fare 





> Duhet te pergjegjin pyetjet qenesore te fese se tyre.
> Per shembull te sjellin deshmite per ate qe nuk ishte ndonje halucinacion i Muhamedit si pasoje e konsumimit te hashishit qe perjetoi, por ishte komunikimi i tij me Allahun, nga i cili buroi Kurani. Duhet te deshmoje se Allahu krijoi boten. Duhet te deshmoje se eksziton Ferri dhe Parasja.


Kurani...




> Perndryshe nese i besojme keto gjera, atehere duhet edhe t'i besojme te gjitha pohimet mbi te gjithe zoterat e derisotshem. Pra duhet te besojme edhe per zotesine e Zeusit, Heres apo "zoterave" tjere antike.


Ti po te duash mund te besoh zeusin, lopen, demin, nje plumb, nje kuti...



> Per kete asrye pyes: 
> Cfare e dallon Allahun nga 
> 
> 1. Zeusi, dhe
> 2. Donald Duck?


Kurani...besimtaret...Ky eshte krijuesi, keta jane krijesa...te krijuara...

----------


## chino

> ky citim eshte me se e vertete dhe verteton qe ti je ****? ME fal dhe nuk eshte mire keshtu por si shembulll vlen sa ai qe eshte sjell ketu dhe si ajo faqja qe ke sjell ti.


Ky citimi qe solle eshte vleresim. Pra pohim qe meret me vleresim. Shenje per kete eshte perdorimi i "mbiemrave"  (i mire, i keq, i bukur) ose emrave "atributdhenes" (idiot, tr*p, gomar). 

Pohimi vleresues nuk deshmon gje. 

Por pohimi qe merret me fakte, deshmon. 

Shembulli i Prizrenasit merrej me fakte. 
Shembulli yt jo. Per kete arsye shembulli i Prizrenasit eshte i sakte per deshmim, i yti jo. 

Ta sqaron Chino kete mendim me shembuj tjere:

1. Nese them "Allahu eshte kali", kjo eshte vleresim, per kete arsye nuk mund te perdoret si deshmi per ate qe Allahu eshte kali. 
2. Por nese them se "imamet jane trutrashe, sepse pyetjet shkencore i pergjegjin duke thene 'allahu e di me se miri'" ky pohim eshte i afte per te deshmuar se imamet jane trutrashe, sepse merret me fakte. Me faktin qe "imamet ndaj pyetjeve shkencore pergjegjen banalisht. 




> Po Allahu eshte Zot
> 
> Allahu domethene Zot
> Zot = Zot
> A eshte njeshi njesh?
> po, 1=1


Hahahahahaha  :ngerdheshje: 
Sa simpatik. 
Si nuk e paskam pare zotesine e Allahut deri tani?? 
Mi hape syte!!

Hajt tashi nje argumentim qe kalon shkollen fillore. 




> Cilat jane deshmite qe verteton Zoti nuk ekziston?


Nuk e ke kuptuar shkencen. Jo shkencen e sofistikuar, por gjerat rudimentare te saj, alfabetin e shkences. Ai thote se ai qe pohon dicka, duhet te deshmoje. Nese nuk deshmon, ka pohuar nje perralle. Kurani/besimtari musliman pohon se Allahu eshte Zoti. Une kerkoj deshmi. Kurani/besimtari musliman nuk sjell deshmi. Me kaq pa bere une asgje tjeter fare (pa ofruar deshmi per moszotesine e Allahut), Allahu shkencerisht eshte perralle. Eshte term absolutikisht i barabarte me Borebardhen, Donald Duck ose Zeusin. 




> E leme kete pjese? Nuk eshte e rendesishme.


Po. 




> ose te atij qe ka keqkuptuar ose qe e ka sjell kshu per sport


Se si vleresohen shembujt, eshte e drejte e secilit. Ka njerez (hinduse), te cilet pellitjen e lopes e shohin si dicka hyjnore. Por per ne shqiptaret pellitja e lopes eshte shembull qe tregon dukuri kafsherore. Keshtu eshte puna me besimtaret e Allahut dhe shqiptaret ne kete shembullin, per te cilin ka folur Prizrenasi. Per nje imam apo besimtar musliman, shembulli paraqet dika hyjnore, per shqiptaret tjere paraqet trutharesi. Per mua, po.  




> Njeri eshte fetar, "fjala e zotit", hyjnor, besimin, shpirtin, shprehet ne menyre metaforike...


Eshte ky dallimi i tere ne mes te librit shkencor dhe atij fetar?
Cfare nenkupton me shprehjen "shprehet ne menyre metaforike"? 
Sipas mendimit tim metafora eshte nje mjet stilistik, per shembull shprehjet:
- shiu i zemeruar
- qielli i hareshem
- shtepi bujare

Pra shprehje qe parashtron te pamunduren (bujaresine e shtepise, zemerimin e shiut), per te krijuar nje efekt special gjate leximit.

Sipas ketij kuptimi per metaforen, nuk arrij te kuptoj shprehjen tende. 




> Tjetri eshte nje liber qe flet per nje tem ose per shume  tema, detajet ne kete liber varen nga njohuria e shkrimtarit/shkencetarit (ose me teper se nje neqoftese ndodhen 2 ose me shume autora) dhe se per ke grup njerezish eshte shkruajtur ky liber


Me duket mendim kamuflues.
Te pyes konkretisht: A eshte i afte Kurani per te mesuar njeriu nga ky liber mbi ndonje lemi shkencore apo jo? A shpjegon Kurani shkencerisht, a u krijua gjithesia si dhe si u krijua gjithesia? Po ose jo. Ndoshta pergjegjet tua ne keto pyetje tregojne se cfare quan ti liber fetar dhe cfare liber shkencor. 




> Shiko me lart?


Ok, t'u pergjegja. 




> Zot i ndryshem? Zotera te ndryshme? Z


Per shembull Zeusi, Hyji, Buda, Osirius, Zoti i Majave, pra afro 10.000 zoterat qe jane quajtur te tille deri sot. Ku eshte dallimi ne mes te Allahut dhe njerit, cilitdo nga keta zotera? Jo ne mesimet e tyre, por ne lidhje me ceshtjen "Deshmi per zotesine". Sipas meje nuk ka dallim ne mes te Allahut dhe ndonjerit prej ketyre zoterave ne lidhje me deshmite per zotesine. Faktet per zotesine e Zeusit jane poaq te forta, poaq te dobeta sa faktet per zotesine e Allahut. Pse te mos trajtohet edhe Allahu nga njerezimi si figure mitologjike arabe? Si perralle e kaluar? Nuk di si te sqaroj mendimin tim edhe me sakte. 




> Perse Zoti mori jeten e nje foshnje dhe jo te nje plaku 100 vjecar? Perse keshtu perse ashtu...eh? 
> duhani dhe hashashi jane te mira
> Duhani eshte keq kur pin shume por nje cigaret sot nje mot nuk te ben keq
> hashashi te ben mire


Bla bla, hashashi te ben mire? Duhani s'te ben keq? 

Mishi i derrit nuk te ben aspak keq. Une per shembull qe e ha qe nga mosha 15 vjecare, asgje nuk me ka bere. As vera qe pi nga nje gote aty ketu. Perse Allahu ndalon kategorikisht derrin, veren, por jo duhanin e hashashin? 

Ti ke dhene pergjegje perqeshese, por s'je i vetmi. 
Tere shqiptaria perqesh Allahun. 
Une kete perqeshje e bej teme, e konkretizoj, ua ofroj njerezve te infektuar nga Kurani para syve.  




> Kur u jep mesuesja nxenesve deturat, nuk u jep edhe pergjigjjen sepse nuk do quhej detyre atehere apo jo? Kur jep detyrat atehere te ven trurin ne pune.


Po mesuesja nuk ju thote nxenesve se rezultati eshte ky dhe ky dhe deshmite jane keto dhe keto. Kurani e ben kete gje. Ne Kuran Allahu per veten thote se eshte Zoti. Dhe thote se dehsmite jane te ketij niveli: "A nuk ju kujtohet se si Allahu ju udhehoqi ne beteje dhe dolet fitimtare?"

Pra Kurani tregon se Allahu ka shume deshire te deshmoje zotesine e tij para njeriut. Por nuk di ta bej. E ben me mjete qe do e kishte bere nje femije qe s'e njeh alfabetin e mendimit logjik akoma. Pra kemi situaten, ku nje "i gjitheditur" shpreh deshiren e tij per te deshmuar zotesine e tij, por deshton ne kete gje. Nga tere kjo Kurani na ofron nje oksimoron: Nje te gjithedishem qe s'ka haber per agje. Njejte si autoret e veprave literatureske qe na ofrojne "supozime te sakta", "bore te ngrohet", e tjere. 

Pra ne aspektin shkencor: *B.r.o.c.k.u.ll.a.* 




> Ku e ke proven?


Cilen prove? 




> Sepse foli ne gjuhen e asaj kohe?


Kete beri edhe Zeusi. 
Edhe per Zeusin thasheethuhet se foli ne gjuhen e asaj kohe.
Allahu nuk thote se Zeusi eshte binjaku im. Allahu eshte krenar ketu, fryhet si gjeli, thote s'ka pos meje (sikur te ishte nje afganistanez). 

Keshtu qe per t'i plotesuar libidon Allahut afganistanez duhet te gjejme dallim ne mes te Zeusit dhe vogelsise se tij qe konvergjon drejt imtesise kuantike. : D  




> nuk ka nevoje per sqarime


S'kuptoj. Mos ke fjalen per shkencen sipas kuptimit islam? : D




> Ku e ke proven?


Cilen prove? 




> http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Quran/Science/scientists.html


Cito fjaline me kyce nga ky burim e cila sipas teje deshmuaka se Allahu eshte Zoti. Per kete gje ishim duke folur, une mohova zotesine e tij dhe kerkova deshmi nga ti. Ti solle kete burim, por nuk pashe deshmi ne te. Trego fjaline kyce, fjaline deshmiprurese. Njeren nga to te pakten.  




> Po. Shprehu i pari


Po une u shpreha. Ndaj pyetjes tende u pergjegja me "po". 
Dhe te bera te njejten pyetje ty. 




> E ke lexuar ndonjehere biblen apo kuranin?


Shumicen e Kuranit, pakicen e Bibles. 
Prove s'kam nevoje te te sjell, sepse nuk e kam pohuar kete gje. Nuk thashe "Kam lexuar Kuranin". Por ti me pyete kete gje. 

Sikur te pohoja kete gje, do deshmoja kete pohim per shembull me dhenien e citimeve nga Kurani, nga Bibla, emertimin e kapitujve te tyre, e keso gjera.   




> Ku e ke proven?


Nje nga provat eshte fakti qe ne kapitullin 111 Kurani pershkruan nje krim te rende te Allahut. Thote se nje personi te caktuar do t'i tharen duart. Pasuria e tij qe ka fituar me mund do te tretet, dhe s'do t'i ndihmoje asgje. Se shpejti do te fundoset ne zjarr te madh. Dhe gruaja e tij poashtu. Kjo do te varet (pushkatohet me varje) nga gjethet e palmeve. 

Kjo eshte deshmi qe kam lexuar Kuranin pjeserisht. Dhe njeherit deshmi per ate qe keteliber s'e ka shkruar askush tjeter, por vec nje gabel gjakatar, i cili i ka shpalle lufte shkaterruese cdo njeriu qe s'i ka henger palla per halucinimet e tij pasi qe ka perdorur hashash.

E sheh? Chino deshmon me mire se "i gjithedishmi".




> oh? E nga e nxore kete numer ti? 
> Ku e ke proven?


Prova ime eshte cdo e dyta fjali e Kuranit. Si per shembull kapitulli 111 qe e citova me lart. 




> lol?


Lol pra. Nuk je ti i detyruar te pergjegjesh keto pyetje qe t'i bej. Sepse ti s'thua per vete se je i gjithedishmi. Ti ke te drejte te mos kesh pergegje ne to. Por nje i gjithedishem nuk e ka kete te drejte. Per kete arsye thashe: "Nuk te pyes ty, por Allahun". 




> Pra Kurani te sjelli prova, ti te mos sjellesh....une jam injorant mbi kuranin dhe librat fetar...po ti je fare


Te kujtohet alfabeti shkencor: Ai qe pohon dicka, duhet te deshmoje.
Nga ky rregull nenkuptohet se nuk duhet te deshmoje une te kunderten e asaj qe thuhet ne Kuran, por Kurani duhet te deshmoje ato qe i thote. 




> Kurani...


Sikur te merret Kurani si deshmi, atehere duhet te meren shkrimet e vjertra greke, egjiptiane, te majave si deshmi per zoterat e tyre. 




> Ti po te duash mund te besoh zeusin, lopen, demin, nje plumb, nje kuti...


Nuk eshte puna po te dua une. Por puna eshte se ka ardhje nje gabel ne troje shqiptare qe i thote vetes "Zot" dhe ofendon, nencmon e sulmon shqiptare. Keshtu qe duhet te kerkojme deshmi nga ky. Nese nuk deshmon zotesine e tij, i shilohen robt kur vepron keshtu sic vepron. Nese nuk deshmon me shume sesa Hyji qe deshmon, Zeusi qe deshmon, Donald Duck qe deshmon.  




> Kurani...besimtaret...Ky eshte krijuesi, keta jane krijesa...te krijuara...


Edhe per Zeusin ka nje "Kuran". 
Edhe Zeusi pati besimtare. E sot eshte barcalete. Ku eshte deshmia qe Allahu nuk eshte poashtu fikcion njerezor?

----------

